# 60L Celestial Pearl Danio Playground



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

I am currently dosing KN03, K2S04, KH2P04 on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday and Trace Elements on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Water changes are carried out every Friday.


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

I thought i would upload some pictures of my Danios that i manage to capture with my phone in my old tank setup. These little rascals were difficult to photograph but i mange to take some snaps of them when they weren't looking.


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Shaping up nicely. I think I'll probably follow along.

I am keeping CPDs in my community tank (46G Bowfront) with some Honey Gouramis, Otocinclus, and two Siamese Algae Eaters. Going to add some Red Cherry Shrimp as well...clearly I dig the small creatures as you do.

I am super impressed with your phone pics since these guys dart around so much that I have trouble photographing them with a real camera.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

nice tank. how did you attach the Riccia to the slate?


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

thanks for the replies, invert1 i know what you mean about photograph, the only way of photographing these guys is to sneak up on them, cos my tank is on top of a chest of drawers, i have to sneak up from the bottom with a camera so they wont notice, otherwise they will start swimming in front of you like mad. 

TeamTeal, all i used was some fishing line to tie it down, wrapped it boths ways so there is no chance of the ricca from floating up. 

But today i relieased that some of the danios in my tank are showing signs of breeding, as of my females were leading two of the males into the ricca and rubbing against each other. Hopefully this is a good sign.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the Ricca looks good. i swear it looks like theres nothing holding down the Ricca from the pictures


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

yes, you can see anything that hold's riccia there, nice


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice CPD specimens you have there. I can never get my hands on any with red fins like that.


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

I think by feeding the right food, you will be able to unlock the fish's colours. I don't feed them anything special, mainly just TetraMin and some live food now and again.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

is that the seachem fertilizer scheduale?


----------



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice specimens. I'm waiting for my lfs to get some CPDs in for my tank. The wait is killing me...

My riccia was doing well also, until I introduced the CRS in there. They tear it up and let it fly!

Looking good. Keep posting updates!


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I love CPD's, getting Fry would be great!


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

I can't find CPD's around here at all--except at the zoo. And their's still have a pygmy sunfish info label above the tank!


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

hi everyone, it's been a while since i last post a thread for my journal. i have undergone a major rescaped and i hope you like it. Will post pictures soon. All criticism welcomed.


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

Here are pictures of the current setup, criticism and ideas welcomed :hihi:

Left Side










Centre










Right Side


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

Here are pictures of the residents of the tank





































A shot of all 4 Amano Shrimps in one place :hihi:


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello
CPD do really enjoy floating vegetation imo. Great will be watersprite for example
They are more of the timid ones and they like very very planted tanks


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

thanks fahnell, i'll keep that in mind


----------

